# Did The Latest Update - Had 1 Fare.........



## jbee (Jul 5, 2015)

Completed the trip like usual......screen went to rider (Fare) rating.

Riders name was there like usual and the rating scale never showed itself.

That's when everything came to a f&&%#[email protected]* halt.

Waited 5 minutes for it to pop up....never did.

Logged off and back in. Was able to go online - online screen shows for like 5 seconds, then automatically cycles back to the "Submit Rating" screen. Only, this time, riders name is no longer there. Now shows "Rate Last Customer" (No name) No stars showing either. Again, I wait for another 5 minutes and this time, the app boots me offline, only to revert back to the "Go Online" prompt.

I go online again, and the exact same thing happens.

At this point, I do a hard reboot of my phone (Android) and start all over again from scratch.

What happens? The same exact thing. Log in, shows online for about 5 seconds......then once again, screen cycles to "Submit Rating" (I'm still unable to "Rate" my fare) no stars showing.....app just sits there and logs off after 6-8 minutes.

At this point, I decide the next course of action is to uninstall and reinstall the app.

App installs, log in as usual...guess what? The exact same thing once again replicates itself. 2 hours have passed, lost all that potential revenue on a Friday night.......try to resolve the issue on my dash board on my home PC.

Guess what? There's no option to rate my rider online, at home, so now, here I sit, losing out out my next paycheck thanks to this stupid update.

This is the 4th time since I started, the app has asked me to perform an update. Each and every time I've done an update, there has yet to be a time when the app didn't update without a glitch, bugs or problems.

I have no idea who the IT guru or developer is that is responsible, but this is ridiculous.

I can't complete my last trip or will it allow me to accept anymore trips until I rate this fricking fare.

Ughhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Weird changes in the app.
I'm on Android...
The rating screen shows up but I can't see the 'empty' stars (they are white on white).
I now have to sort of 'guess' where they are, tap - and then adjust once I can see what I filled in.
Really stupid error in coding.


----------



## jbee (Jul 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Weird changes in the app.
> I'm on Android....


I am as well.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> The rating screen shows up but I can't see the 'empty' stars (they are white on white). I now have to sort of 'guess' where they are, tap - and then adjust once I can see what I filled in. Really stupid error in coding.


That's exactly what I was dealing with. Since I last posted, if you index finger the hell out of the screen down by the rating area, I can get it to pull up momentarily.

As for coding, I completely agree. If they're going to include Android as well as Apple, it would be nice if they put as much effort forward for one as they do the other. I have a feeling that's not often the case.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

jbee said:


> Completed the trip like usual......screen went to rider (Fare) rating.
> 
> Riders name was there like usual and the rating scale never showed itself.
> 
> ...





jbee said:


> Completed the trip like usual......screen went to rider (Fare) rating.
> 
> Riders name was there like usual and the rating scale never showed itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Same exact issue for me and apparently many others. Furiously tapping for a few minutes where the stars should be is the only thing that seems to work thus far. It did eventually rate the passenger though without the stars showing a bit of a guess as to what rating they got.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Same exact issue for me and apparently many others. Furiously tapping for a few minutes where the stars should be is the only thing that seems to work thus far. It did eventually rate the passenger though without the stars showing a bit of a guess as to what rating they got.


I wrote to Uber about it and got his somewhat remarkable (but totally Uberesque) reply:

_Thanks for writing in and letting us know about this issue.

When an In-app function it's not working properly, in order to solve any problem I suggest you to perform the following steps:

· Restart the application
· Retry to use it as normally
· If that doesn't work, restart the phone and reset your phone's network settings
· As a last resort, reinstall the app to have the latest updates for the Uber Partner Application.

By doing this you may fix your problem. If you keep running the same issue, feel free to reply back in order to help you further._​
I replied to remind the CSR that it isn't MY problem - it's UBER'S problem.


----------



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

That CSR reply is almost insulting.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Weird things like this happens when my car ends up in a location with weak signal. I would move the car a little way and it usually clears everything up. Not sure if that's the cause for you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

No, it's not - but thanks.


----------



## jomo333 (Oct 13, 2015)

Same is happening to me in Hampton Roads Va.


----------



## jomo333 (Oct 13, 2015)

I am using a Samsung, GS4


----------



## gpic (Sep 25, 2015)

Im having the same issue.. What's so frustrating is, I have no idea who to contact about it without getting an automated answer.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

gpic said:


> Im having the same issue.. What's so frustrating is, I have no idea who to contact about it without getting an automated answer.


Just send an email to uber support.
You may get an automated response, but Uber tracks all 'issues' - it will be noted.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Weird changes in the app.
> I'm on Android...
> The rating screen shows up but I can't see the 'empty' stars (they are white on white).
> I now have to sort of 'guess' where they are, tap - and then adjust once I can see what I filled in.
> Really stupid error in coding.


I think it's so you don't show the rider what you're rating them when they ask how much was the fare? I'm guessing


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> I think it's so you don't show the rider what you're rating them when they ask how much was the fair? I'm guessing


It's a good guess...
but if that were the case, it would be in the iOS/iPhone app, too - not just Android.


----------



## gpic (Sep 25, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> I think it's so you don't show the rider what you're rating them when they ask how much was the fair? I'm guessing


It was not doing it a few weeks ago. Just started doing it last week


----------



## Guy Smylee (Oct 17, 2015)

jbee said:


> Completed the trip like usual......screen went to rider (Fare) rating.
> 
> Riders name was there like usual and the rating scale never showed itself.
> 
> ...


same issue in Austin after update. now as of a minute ago systems says to move to an area with better service. I am at full bars and passenger app works at my location. other reporting issues as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## jbee (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, 

It's nice to see nothings changed for the better. Same thing again last night......with another added twist this time. 

After completing the trip and still having to finger the hell out of the screen to get the stars to pop up, after sliding (Which is one of the more stupid things they changed over to) the "Submit Rating" bar, right after submitting the rating, the phone locks up. 

Then, it's become a routine of shutting the phone down, rebooting everything and starting all over again from scratch. I must have repeated this process at least, 15 times between last night, and this morning. 

And yes, I've uninstalled and re-installed the app several times. Still no bueno. 

This is really beginning to torque my screws.


----------



## enjayteegee (Oct 15, 2015)

jbee said:


> Completed the trip like usual......screen went to rider (Fare) rating.
> 
> Riders name was there like usual and the rating scale never showed itself.
> 
> ...


I lost 3 fares because of FROZEN apps. When I sent message to Uber, they said they needed a trip ID #. How do I get that if it doesn't show the trip at all, duh? 
So, needless to say I lost those fares and those people got free rides. No wonder riders love Uber. 
Uber said they couldn't do anything about it. That's when all the problems started...... there has been other incidents that Uber wipes their hands and says "that's your responsibility". 
As long as we make them money, they don't care. They have THOUSANDS of drivers working for them. 
Just last night I see this, read agreement and press "yes, I agree" before logging on.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Am now getting a triple whammy from the Uber App. 
5 star rating bar not showing. Navigation now freezing up on a consistent basis. And freeze up problems when tapping Start the Trip. First 3 weeks driving for Uber no technical problems whatsoever.These past 2 weeks one tech issue after another. Am more than hesitant to even turn the app on to pick up passengers.. Can someone,anyone, at Uber please explain just what the heck is going on here all of the sudden.


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

As usual Uber has rolled out an "improvement" without adequate testing.


----------



## enjayteegee (Oct 15, 2015)

They want you to depend on them. Those blass-turds.


----------



## jbee (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, it appears someone was listening. Signed on last night and had an update waiting. 

Performed the update and the rating is now viewable on the screen once you complete the trip.


----------



## Zaidat (Jun 20, 2015)

I still don't have the update.


----------

